# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  What Lucid Power Comes More Naturally to You?

## -Blakren-

My power that I can do with ease is to summon sharp objects at will (Swords, Spikes, Razors).
what power comes easy to you?

----------


## yuriythebest

flying

----------


## Dizko

> flying



.

----------


## slash112

flying for me too, in my first LD i was flying about my room then out my window.

----------


## archdreamer

Waking myself up is probably the 'power' that comes most naturally to me, but in terms of in-dream powers, pulling (summoning) things out of my pockets comes really easily to me.

----------


## -Blakren-

Thats cool. When I summon things they appear in my hands. It starts off as a blurr then appears as the object I wanted to summon.

----------


## panta-rei

Summoning or flying...

----------


## Abra

Flying, of course!

----------


## Hukif

Summoning I suppose, horrible at anything else <.<

----------


## Shift

Flying. Controlling the weather and elements.

And to a certain extent telekinesis. But I've only done it a few times. The times I have though, it's been easy and awesome.

----------


## zombies_on_parades

I'm the best at making an ass of myself to the DCs. =D

But, I really haven't had a long enough LD to discover too many things.

----------


## Licity

In the fragment of the only LD I have had control in, I was able to teleport at will.

----------


## John11

In my LDs, telekinesis is the only thing I've been able to do on my first try.  I really haven't tried to many lucid powers yet though.

----------


## Sain

Does no pain, counts?

I mean when I'm lucid I have suffered terrible deaths, yet they are painless and I just feel bullets going trhoigh my body or swords slicing me, but it feels weird or funny. Even falling from a high building feels like falling in a pool of cotton.

----------


## Wolfsbane

Ever since I was little I've been able to control my dreams. I'm just now learning all the terms that apply to what I've been doing. Once I found out I could breathe underwater, I always changed the environment so that I was in a pool or ocean. :]
I also fly/float in a lot of my LDs.
I can wake up if it gets really bad, even if I don't immediately realize I'm asleep. If it's not that bad I hang around take control of the situation.

----------


## moonshine

Flying from when I was a kid.

More recently, opening teleport doors in walls by pulling them apart with my hands. 

I used to use a TV remote to form doors, but they started to be too small to get through. So I made them bigger pushing with my hands. 
Now I just use my hands.

----------


## Kelly08

For me its always been: Rising from the dead, transformation of objects and the power too grab any magic desired

----------


## endymion

Recently I've been having good success with adding light to a dark scene, which really comes in handy when I have OBE-like WILDs. I usually do this by making the sun rise with an upward motion of my hands. 

And flying, obv.  :tongue2:

----------


## The Scrybe

> Recently I've been having good success with adding light to a dark scene, which really comes in handy when I have OBE-like WILDs. I usually do this by making the sun rise with an upward motion of my hands. 
> 
> And flying, obv.



For me its flying aswell. I have problems with light levels and would love to be able to control them properly.

----------


## Sabre2552

I can move through solid things really easily. To conjure things I like to reach into the wall or ground and pull whatever it is out.  :smiley:

----------


## roland3tr

Flying and telekinesis

----------


## seeker28

> Flying and telekinesis



Me too!  Usually easy as breathing for me.

----------


## adraw

Lighning, Changing weather, climbing the walls, jumping high  ::D: 

The less aware I am the easier it is.

----------


## roland3tr

> The less aware I am the easier it is.



That is a very good point. It is same for me. The more I get lucid the more it is hard to do it.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

DC Summoning.

----------


## KingYetiTeffa

I guess flying has always come pretty easy. And summoning DC's, like I think of who I want and they turn up somehow, like knocking on my front door or something. Ooh and pushing myself through things, like doors. But not tv's for some reason.

----------


## acatalephobic

*I seem to be good at slowing things down for accuracy.* When I'm running and have to duck under something, or I'm multi-tasking while going really fast, everything literally slows down at the critical point. (It looks a lot like that scene in the Matrix where the guy is able to react in time to not get shot). It feels very ninja-like...or Zen, even.

This showed up in the earliest dream I can remember, when I was fighting a giant unicorn like it was a bull.  When it made a pass at me, everything was normal speed until the point that he was closest to me.

*Im not sure if thats a "power" or not, but it can really come in handy.* And it is very easy for me; sometimes it happens even without me trying.

If only I could have that power in my waking life...not only would I make less mistakes, but it'd probably be lucrative as well.





 ::meditate::  =  ::ninja::

----------


## Brandon Heat

Flying, and Telekensis are the most common I do these in most if not all of my non-ld's.

----------


## Clairity

Flying and controlling DCs.

.

----------


## Scatterbrain

Telekinesis, "flying" (more like swimming the air), the ability to go through solid objects and passive control (direct character's actions, trigger events, etc) all came instinctively for me.

True flight, actively changing the dream and super jumps, I can say those came naturally too, I just didn't get them quite right the first few times.

Teleportation is the one thing I seem to be unable to do.

----------


## [user-name]

walking through walls and flying came on my first try.

----------


## bennerman

summoning, or summoning my cat, more specifically. We have a special, bond, so I know him enough to make a flawless image of him.

----------


## magical mike

For me, Screaming at things to happen! (Thanks to shift for the scream at it idea)
But I can make the sun rise now  ::D:  Just by screaming at it! I look at it like one of those games were you gota keep pressing the button so the bar will raise  ::D:  But once its up its up!

----------


## AirRick101

haha, someone said it before, but I was gonna say "waking up"

hey, if real life was a dream, _that_ power would be sought after by everybody else

----------


## hypnotoad1579

Insane jumpiing and running. Running 200mph, jumping a mile into the air, that kind of stuff.

----------


## Vorquel

> summoning, or summoning my cat, more specifically. We have a special, bond, so I know him enough to make a flawless image of him.



I wish I could do that. Most natural for me is flying. Well, not so much flying as levitating myself straight up and down. I've convinced myself I _wasn't_ dreaming several times because of that ability. I just think I've discovered a new natural phenomenon or something. You think maybe I'm out of touch with reality?

----------


## cmallon135

Using "the force"  ::banana::

----------


## Ilumirath

Telekinesis/ Shooting things out of my hands/ Jumping high/ Kick ass kungfu like fighting/ Running on the walls and jumping from wall to wall without even touching the ground/ Teleport/ Running insane fast/ Summon small things

----------


## Garjzla

for me it is flying or telekenisis

----------


## deepsleep

I havnt had any real LDs yet but when i do have one i want to be able to control fire or lightning =)

----------


## JustSoSick

Walking through objects, controlling the weather and flying I find easy. However, ''magic'' - as creating fire with your hands or anything like that I find very hard to do..

----------


## Xibran123

I can throw ki blasts out of my hands and I once turn a guy to ashes with a Kamehameha.  :tongue2:

----------


## Vanota

Telekinesis. Never, ever, had a problem with it, I guess because it's something I've yearned to be able to do as long as I can remember.

Flying is a huge resounding no. Never been able to effectively. Probably because I'm not happy enough in real life. 

I want to be able to teleport, but my concept of making it happen involves closing my eyes which, in my LD's, tends to wake me up.  :Sad:

----------


## Lizard King

Flying.  It has never taken me the slightest bit of effort since LD #1.

----------


## Iamerik

I can usually influence weather and the sea without much trouble. Telekinesis is an odd one: Either it doesn't work at all, or it works great.

----------


## Lizard King

> Telekinesis is an odd one: Either it doesn't work at all, or it works great.




This is the same way for me.  Just to test it out randomly during LDs, I'll look at a window maybe 30 feet from me, make a hand motion and try to shatter the window.  Sometimes it works other times it doesn't.

----------


## JustSoSick

> This is the same way for me.  Just to test it out randomly during LDs, I'll look at a window maybe 30 feet from me, make a hand motion and try to shatter the window.  Sometimes it works other times it doesn't.



Telekinesis is always something I forget to try in my LDs. Really have to try that next time.

----------


## CourtingTheUnknown

Flying was the first thing I ever conciously did in a Lucid Dream, when I realized it was MY dream and MY mind.  I started off with huge jumps, and at one point I just lifted myself into the air. 

My problem with flying is, I go too fast and try to keep the detail of what I'm flying over and I'm not good at focusing yet, so when I fly fast or too high it blurrs the dream and I either wake up or lose the Lucidity.

Hrm, walking through walls, floating through ceilings, floating out of cars, I don't seem to have trouble with moving through stuff.  

And telekenisis to an extent...  In nightmares where I've become lucid I kind of scream at the scarey stuff and thrust my hands out palms together, kind of like a sonic blast or a blast of air, and it makes things I don't like vanish out of my dreams.

I once turned a DC into a skeleton because he didn't believe he was in my dream... I felt kind of cruel about that one.  

One time I had a wooden bench come to life and start producing these strange wooden sculptures, amazingly beautiful and intricate things, and as I would take one and set it aside, the bench would make another for me.  I was able to nudge the bench with my will, (can't explain it any other way) to produce more intricate sculptures for me. 

I've turned threatening characters into 2d cartoons and had DC's laugh at them.  

 :smiley:   Not sure what you'd classify some of that as, but pretty intense all around.

----------


## Dalek

Haha I fail miserabley at almost everything in LD's, but in a way I prefer it that way when I get the huge sense of achievement, like after my first lucid flight. Telekinesis and short range teleportation (more like shunpo from Bleach) come naturally to me, so much so I just did it naturally without any conscious thought. My first flight took three or four whole LD's before I had a success though  :tongue2:

----------


## Misbijoux

Flying, changing the weather, and controlling DCs.

----------


## Vorquel

My brother uses telekinesis as a reality check.

----------


## jedsmim

flying... makin fireballs... and telekinesis.

----------


## CourtingTheUnknown

I want to try fireballs so bad!  That and a flaming sword.  ::D: 

I'm too preoccupied with flying though, most of the times I use something like a special power outside of practical stuff, it's random and I kind of suprise myself with things I do to threatening or wierd DC's I don't like.

I think the only one that's been consistant, mainly for nightmare mitigation is this sort of sonic blast thing I do.  I kind of focus on whatever it is I don't like, (provided I'm lucid) and mentally roar/scream at it while holding out my hands and it vanishes.

----------


## Dimetrodon

I can easily run crazy fast in my dreams. I've crossed the Sahara Desert in a matter of seconds. 
It's worth noting that in the dream the Sahara Desert was just big, flat, and sandy, whereas it has more variety in real life.

----------


## Decipher

Telekinesis, energy balls and controlling DC's.

I always had to make an effort to fly. Maybe because it's the least lucid power I practice.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

Flying, as a lot of other people and adjusting light levels.

Yeah, the light RC doesn't work for me  :tongue2:

----------


## deepsleep

mm strength lol almost all the dreams ive had ive been fighting someone or just straight up hitting them for no reason

----------


## youssarian

I seem to be like the others. Flying isn't too difficult for me, though ironically I've got a fear of heights.

I can passively control the characters around me. I can think what will happen and they do it (turning off computer, making a DC say stuff, make a Borg appear).

Summoning is not so easy for me. I managed to materialize a dead lump of Naruto once. Nor can I shoot flames, which would be awesome.

----------


## Neko-san

I master flying and flying trough walls pretty well, that's the only stuff I really can do, can't do anything else yet. For some reason I can fly trough walls without any problems.

----------


## Lusense

Flying, but I guess that's almost anyone.

----------


## Ryann

Definitely summoning, followed by flying. Also telekinetic abilities come fairly easily. Once, I managed to summon a time machine and go back in time, but I woke up before I could do what I wanted in the past. One thing I can NEVER do is call someone on the phone. I will sit there and try over and over but I can't punch in the numbers right. I hate it.

----------


## blahaha

I'd have to say the power of stupidity. I'm so dumb in my dreams for some reason. I can never even remember tasks of the month lol. A few nights ago I had a dild. I did the nose rc, but my nose was stopped up. I couldn't figure out why the nose rc only worked for half of my nose, and I did that for a few minutes. I got so caught up trying to figure out why it would only work in one nostril that I lost lucidity.

That or making fire come out of my hands.

----------


## shotbirds

besides flying.....going through walls  :tongue2: . I haven't much experience.

----------


## Dawn.

For me, it's definitely flying.
Every single time I have an LD, I fly. I don't really think about it, I just do it. 
Also, I can change things in my dream quite easily. I just say something like: 'I wish that flower was orange' and said flower will turn orange.  (I pretend that there is a magical genie that will grant my every dream-based wish  :tongue2: )

----------


## Paradox-db3

I can fart really loud.  Scares pretty much any predator away.  Sometimes I'll even use my SSS power...my super sticky snot!

----------


## shannyball

> Definitely summoning, followed by flying. Also telekinetic abilities come fairly easily. Once, I managed to summon a time machine and go back in time, but I woke up before I could do what I wanted in the past. One thing I can NEVER do is call someone on the phone. I will sit there and try over and over but I can't punch in the numbers right. I hate it.



I can't ever call anyone either -there is always a problem, I can't remember the # or the connection is bad lol I have only succeeded once in my life to make a phone call in a dream and it worked.   Mine would be flying I guess it comes very naturally to me- I do remember when I was just learning lol I jumped really high and then sort of freaked out because the gravity was low like on the moon.   When I came beck down I hit pretty hard.

----------


## Techno

Time control. In every way.

----------


## ray

shape shifting everything not just myself.

----------


## bsurfer2d3

Wow, some of these i've never even thought of. For me summoning, but usually by asking someone to get that person. I have a long way to go for better control.

----------


## nystagmus

So far everything I've tried has worked. I've changed the scene by holding out my palm and 'wiping' away the scene like it was a 2D painting leaving behind a fresh scene. I've also used the same technique to create an object in my hand (put my hand over my other hand's palm so as to obscure it and then move it away to reveal an object, like a magic trick).

I have trouble doing complicated things if I'm looking at them, but if I close my eyes or looks away and look back I can control a lot. Another method I have used once is to reach into my pocket and just expect something to be in there (it will be).

I've never teleported, travelled through time, shapeshifted, or summoned a DC. And the first and only time I attempted to put my finger through my palm I woke up.

Hopefully as I start to have more lucids again I can try the things I read on this forum.

----------


## Sanquis

Walking through walls, invisibility (but it often fails if people look your way), and time dilation.

----------


## Sylph

DC summoning, I guess...
Flying, spellcasting, ESP, weather control, using physical abilities I don't actually have is something I've always done in non-lucids. I even summoned a sword last year.
I haven't been lucid long enough to make things more interesting.  :Cheeky:

----------


## hellohihello

Flying.

I just say oh hey lets fly today. VROOMOAOMAOMSOMAOMOMAM I am in the air with rocket booster feet. The worst part is I go to fast and can't control it and wake up

----------


## Wikihan

Haven't really had any LD's (except one when I was eight and said to a friend in my dream: "Hey, you're in my dream"), but in my non-LD's I've never really done something out of the ordinary. Though, 2 nights ago, after a lot of reading around here, in my dream I jumped and there was low gravity and I remembered that as a universal dream sign, so I became aware of my dreaming, but woke up after.

----------


## pllplp

Nothing is easy for me. I have problems with everything. I have tried and failed to fly many times, got stuck inside stuff while trying to walk through it, couldn't summon stuff, trouble changing stuff or shapeshifiting.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

The first time I used telekinis, it worked really easily but since then I haven't been able to do it. I haven't got the opportunity to try anything else (other than growing grass , which failed)

----------


## Mertruve

Jumping really high and bouncing off the ground <3

----------


## Shift

> The first time I used telekinis, it worked really easily but since then I haven't been able to do it. I haven't got the opportunity to try anything else (other than growing grass , which failed)



Oooh that's a neat idea, for like a TOTM or something... make a garden bloom  ::D:

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

> I can't ever call anyone either -there is always a problem, I can't remember the # or the connection is bad lol I have only succeeded once in my life to make a phone call in a dream and it worked.




For some reason I always have my cell phone with me in my dreams and I call people a lot. I never dial the numbers, I just find thier names, although I have had dreams where I totally fail at calling someone.

Just recently I was in a LD when my friend called me on my phone, I answered and said "call you back, I'm dreaming"  ::D:

----------


## slash112

wow, calling someone, what a superpower. superphoner to the resque!!! has a nice ring doesnt it.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Oooh that's a neat idea, for like a TOTM or something... make a garden bloom



Actually, I was trying to grow grass 'cause there was no vegetation and the image of dust everywhere kinda made it look like a nightmare and there were a bunch of Cockroach attacking me but before I made grass grow I was run over by mice and I think i died 'cause I woke up XD

----------


## deepsleep

Telekenisis.
And im able to say "I wish for ____" and it happens.
So i can make stuff appear etc..

----------


## Darklight45

flying and... teleporting

----------


## Ganbatte

Like most people flying.  But in my first dream it was bounding really far, so I got the feeling of flight and freefall, good stuff.

----------


## ohzmat

i can usually fly, it often depends whether or not i have my flying hat on lol -looks something like the Super Mario hat with wings on it-
i always can shoot some kind of blue electricity thing out of my hands though,
super fun killing/melting/exploding/freezing/etc random DCs

----------


## CountessRebecca

I have to say, I'm brilliant at summoning whoever I want  ::D:

----------


## Creation X

spawning stuff/DCs
Flying
Telekinesis
"pushing" myself through an object. (ex. walking through walls)

----------


## オースチン

Increased skill with parkour and acrobatic maneuvers.  I also find that my awareness enhances in a way that makes it seem like time has slowed down during intense segments.

Wish I could go start practicing other powers, I'd love to experience hyper falling and reverse skydiving.

O-Suchin

----------


## psiiijay

> Does no pain, counts?
> 
> I mean when I'm lucid I have suffered terrible deaths, yet they are painless and I just feel bullets going trhoigh my body or swords slicing me, but it feels weird or funny. Even falling from a high building feels like falling in a pool of cotton.



this is an anti power- this is the regular and normal dream's phisical world rules.. a power would be to FEEL pain and other extremes..

----------


## tzb

Becoming sexually attractive to sexually attractive DCs  :Oops:

----------


## Wikihan

> Becoming sexually attractive to sexually attractive DCs



That's not a lucid power, it's the power of being a man :tongue2:

----------


## tzb

Damn, thought I'd got one there, that's certainly the thing which changed from Waking Life to LD the most... even when I don't want them to, I become lucid and they can't keep their hands off me - if only!  ::lol:: 

I guess probably flying then, I've always had flying dreams and they come really easy to me in an LD when other things seem hard (no pun intended!). I haven't had too many LDs yet though.

----------


## oniman7

> Jumping really high and bouncing off the ground <3



lol, same here. It's easy for me. In some dreams, I've done it without thinking. I jump up about 80 feet, hit the ground, and bounce. It's fun, even though I have a fear of heights in real life.

----------


## joshiejack

I'm not gonna say flying cos I always try to flap my arms like their wings but sometimes that doesn't work  :tongue2:  most of the time it does though.

Telekenis is really easy, and I'm also good at bringing up people from real life, I'm not any good at changing the scene or my own appearance (I've managed it sometimes but it seems every other time that I look in the mirror my appearance is back to normal)

I'm very poor at doing inappropriate things in bad places as I always have a fear of being caught, sometimes I just do them anyways and then DC's might catch me lol. Which is always annoying >_>.

I am good at making the DC's have sex with me although they tend to be resistant at first, then I grab them and force it on them lol and then they become obeying after that. God that makes me feel bad, pooooor DC's  :Sad:

----------


## SyluxJr

Summoning dream characters and a bit of flying.

I've been trying to work on teleportaion, but it's not going well. D:

----------


## Jane-is_the-Name

Telepathic mind control

----------


## joshiejack

> And im able to say "I wish for ____" and it happens.
> So i can make stuff appear etc..



Yeah same for me  :smiley:

----------


## marcher22

Reality Checking haha.

----------


## Bladekillua

> DC Summoning.



Awesome!!! u can summon people!!! i would love that power so much since in all my lucids i look for people and that would make things easier. My power is Teleportation! i have more but thats the easiest. I almost summoned some one but it takes a big tole on my lucid stability!! i almost succeeded but blacked out  :Sad:

----------


## Higurashi

Telekinesis has always come very easily to me ^.^

----------


## jane champagne

Flying, definitely... I hardly walk anywhere in LDs.  Also pushing myself through walls, mirrors, doors, anything solid.  I haven't tried going through people, but I think I'm gonna.

----------


## Lysergic Lucidity

The first thing i did when i became lucid was make a DC return to the house i was in (i was watching her baby! she had to come back before i could leave hahaha) then i walked outside and tryed to fly, it worked immediatley. i was shocked to hear some people cant do it even after they've gone lucid, but thats just how it is i guess =/

----------


## zezu

Flying was doing it the moment i was born cant rememer a time i couldnt fly

----------


## Thamber

Flying. My first Lucid since coming here I was standing in my kitchen and i knew something was off but i could not pinpoint what. I looked at my feet and I decided that if I was dreaming I could hover and I lifted right off the ground. I used that as an RC in a false awakening too and it worked..

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

::flyaway::  I guess we are all flyers on here, I fly really naturally as well. I have also been able to summon people easily. I also can transform people to the person I want which was really werid when I tried it and did it.

----------


## Vorquel

I have recently aquired the ability to summon my cat. (She's been lost for 2 months and we have no hope of finding her. Hurrah for dreams! Nothing is lost there!)

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

awwww I'm sorry about your kitty

----------


## Higurashi

Wow...wish I was a natural flyer.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

I'm can summon people pretty effortlessly. Flying is also pretty easy for me.

----------


## Eonnn

Definitely flying, heck i do it in my ND's. Telekinesis and passing through walls, objects, people. And lately I've developed this cool ability where if I punch someone I can make them go flying like 50 feet as if I have punched them really hard.

----------


## CeDeR

Levitating(learning to fly, cant control speed or hit the brakes on time yet)
Super strenght
Jumping from high places.(although when i land i get a weird feeling in my legs lol)
Summoning my dog.(mediocre ppl summoning or unsummoning)

----------


## maxy126

powers i have sucessfuly done or kinda done is making an energy ball (lame) and floating out of my window -.- tried to fly last night i was jumping up and down like a loon lol :/

----------


## Mariano

mmm....In my Hiper Low Awareness Lucid Dreams I can easily fly, pass through objects..mmmm...double jumping!....mmmm....

----------


## Bioshock

i just started trying ot LD again recently 

any what got any sort of transformation down?

----------


## Hazel

Definately telekinesis. Ever since I first tried it, it's worked perfectly. (With one unusual exception.) I used to be pretty good at flying as well, but as of late I'm really "off balance."

----------


## Alucinor XIII

Shapeshifting (Werewolf, so far) and Time stopping.

Transforming into a werewolf was the very first "power" I ever performed, actually.

I actually suck at flying. I'm ass-backwards in this thread, I 'spose.

----------


## DreamVortex

Here's a list of all my powers i had in my first LD:
Fly
Shoot fire out of my hands
Teleport
Telekinesis

Im surprised i had all of those powers  :tongue2:

----------


## inyourdreams

Moving thru things.

----------


## Dexiro

i've never been able to do anything i couldn't do irl D:

hoping to fly or shapeshift first

although i can go out into the street and open anyones front door (awesome lockpicking skill >:3)
..guess that one doesn't count ^^

----------


## FirstRule

I the 2 dreams i could "control", I had the ability to walk fast than the average snail! 

Typical Reader: _"How does he do it?"_

----------


## TunaSammich

breathing underwater...

----------


## Applejaxz

Point zap!! Never fails

----------


## Zman135

Shapeshifting for me.

----------


## kingofclutch

Mostly using superpowers like Ironman's laser thingy out of his hand and also flying.

----------


## FirstRule

I have the power to lose lucidity faster than a speeding bullet. I also possess the great ability to have lame things turn nearly intriguing. _Excelsior!_

----------


## Xyster

I have a strange ability to attract random girls from out of nowhere, the girls have the ability to wake me up on physical contact.  It's kinda like the "Chick Magnet" cheat from GTA Vice City.  Oh and I can walk throug just about anything.

----------


## ptmb

I still only had 3 lucid dreams, but in 2 of them I tried getting invisible and in 2 of them I managed to. So I think invisibility is my dream power.

----------


## Xyster

OH yeah, I forgot, I can usually always shoot fire or electricity from my fingers.  I do it exactly like the game Bioshock, it's pretty badass.  Never have a problem with those.

----------


## Mzzkc

Flying is pretty natural. As is "melting" through windows and telekinesis. Also, I didn't have too much trouble shooting electricity from my arm the first time I tried it.

Usually though, if I need to rely on my powers 100%, I just take on the persona of an uber version of Sylar and everything comes fairly easily.

----------


## DreamMentor

*Flying. But so far that is the only super power i did so far. I only learn about lucid dreams about 2 weeks ago and I only had 3 lucid dreams since then.*

----------


## Icarus22

Breathing fire.

It was the first thing I did when I became lucid during a nightmare, and I can do it pretty much anytime now.

----------


## Massacre

both telepathy and telekinesis. Ive always used these even when im in non-lucids. Both are extremely easy for me to use

----------


## Dream scaper

> I just take on the persona of an uber version of Sylar and everything comes fairly easily.



I've only had two really short Lucids thus far - literally about 5 seconds - and that's exactly what I was (and still am) going to do when I get my first long Lucid; become the most badass super-villian ever - Sylar!!!

Great minds think alike (and watch the same TV shows). ::bowdown::  ::D:

----------


## cygnus

moving through objects is second nature to me, like walking into traffic and passing through oncoming cars or going through walls.

the first lucid power i used was breathing underwater.... which i should start exploring again come to think of it!

----------


## gradient

Last night I had my first proper LD and it was amazing. I managed to fly but for some reason I found it MUCH easier if I "built" some sort of flying aid! I had this coat hangar that when I held it, I felt much lighter andflying was much easier! 

Does anybody else need help from other objects to do stuff?

----------


## Higurashi

The first power I ever had access to in a lucid dream was summoning lightning, I've seemed able to do it easily enough in most of my lucids. It's insane how often I'll do it when bored... ::roll::

----------


## Jupilér

-Flying
-waking up on command( while lucid)
-moving objects with my mind.
I find these the easiest to do

----------


## WakataDreamer

> What Lucid Power Comes More Naturally to You?



Flying  :superman: 





> I just take on the persona of an uber version of Sylar



I've just gotta try that  ::shock:: 

I can see it now...

----------


## LoverbeanS

being able to have sex when i want to, often.  Summoning an invisible guy to have sex with me.  Flying.   walking through walls, flying through the ceiling,

----------


## yellowlight

> being able to have sex when i want to, often.  Summoning an invisible guy to have sex with me



Now that's a really useful ability...

The first only powers I had access to are flying and telekinesis. And smashing a window without hurting myself  :tongue2:

----------


## LoverbeanS

> Now that's a really useful ability...
> 
> The first only powers I had access to are flying and telekinesis. And smashing a window without hurting myself




I don't think I'e ever done telekenisis.  It would be fun, and useful in  a nightmare.

----------


## Yume.no.ato

I haven't done much yet, 
But I found summoning people was easy for me. 
I was able to make my friends appear through scenarios easily.

----------


## Mercen_505

In my LDs the first ability I managed to control was summoning DCs. I'll be working on teleporting and flying next.

Oddly, In the last few years I have developed a _very useful_ non lucid ability that I employ whenever the need arises: I can cut anything in half just by holding my arm out and slashing like a sword. Whatever is in front of it gets diced. I guess all those games I've been playing have finally started to seep into my dreams   U_U

----------


## oniman7

> lol, same here. It's easy for me. In some dreams, I've done it without thinking. I jump up about 80 feet, hit the ground, and bounce. It's fun, even though I have a fear of heights in real life.



Let's add some stuff to this list, now that I've had more lucids.

Summoning people.
Making them do things (very.... useful)
Creating guns (always guns for some reason)
Making things explode (I tried it twice in one lucid. The first time it failed when I tried to blow up a car. Then I imagined a fire growing on the inside and snapped my fingers, and flames shot out the window. Pretty fun)
Using doors to teleport (find a closed door, imagine what's on the other side, and open it.)

----------


## Greed

I can do everything perfectly to an art except flying its imposable for me iv tried but i crash down. Everything i have ever tried iv done except flying.

----------


## Lucid fanatic

:smiley:  cool, has anyone evr tried to string a dreams together based on one scenario? And maybe like log it in the dream as to communicate to your subconscience? I've so much  want to try!  ::D:

----------


## Lord_Kyvan

Ok I am new here, but not new to the Lucid Dreaming Techniques. In which I have been doing for quite a long time. Here are some of the powers that I've done and/or conquered during the years.
First you have to know that you're in a dream:
*One* is I bite my finger. If you feel no pain even if you bite hard enough to rip the finger, chances are you're in a dream.
*Second* is to look at a sign any sign read it, look away, and look at it again. I guarantee you the sign will always change.

Powers that I done and tried: 
Flying(done this numberous of times)in both around the world and in outer space. 
Visited distant plants and galaxies. 
Transformed myself into a bird most perferribly an eagle while flying. 
I have time travel both to the past and future. 
Walked through solid objects. 
Breathe underwater. 
Flew all kinds of aircrafts. 
Shape shifting. 
Been shot, stabbed, healed, even died in my dreams. 
Been to different planes of dimensions. 
Actually played in games that I play on PS2 or my PC. 
Sexual Fanatsies with anyone I choose. 
Being a rock or movie star. 
Fought like Bruce Lee with many foes at one time. 

There are too many to count or names that I've tried in my dreams. 

Just remember one thing: 
*In a dream nothing is impossible, the sky's the limit.*

----------


## Lucid fanatic

The Sky is NOT the limit as you stated with galaxies and distant planets!  ::D:

----------


## Lord_Kyvan

My mistake, you are right. The sky's NOT the limit. Just a matter of saying that nothing is impossible. You can do whatever you want in your dreams.

I thought of a nice power to have: To have the ability to enter other people's dream (like in the movie Dreamscape)

----------


## Azra-fox

Mine would have to be flying :3

----------


## Shifani

The easiest of all would have to be pushing ordinary walls back, till they open up to some secret passage. 
Levitating and conjuring fire between my palms are a close second.

----------


## JollyRoger

Teleporting and flying

----------


## Green_Mamba

Teleporting, flying, and telekinesis.

----------


## HarmonicMelody

I've only had two lucid dreams, but the power that's come most easily to me is summoning people.  I just think about who I'd like to see, turn around, and they're there!

----------


## D1r3w0lf

The super awesome power of being glue to my bed and not being able to explore the dream world... ::doh::  :Bang head:

----------


## mr.confused

creating stuff, and making people say what i want them to.
it's hard for me to fly though. i just can't stay off the ground for more than a few seconds.

----------


## Archie

Out of my 3 lucids I have summoned people and that's about it.  I really want to teleport so I can go somewhere other than my house.  I can hang out there in RL.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I have to say flying is the most natural.  I rarely even walk in my lucid dreams.

----------


## infisek

controling dc and flying

----------


## weeedoodle

Flying used to give me trouble. Now it doesn't.  Teleportation/changing a dream scene is hardest for me.

----------


## yellowlight

I have a new power... LICKING DOGS  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

> I have a new power... LICKING DOGS



Oh snap.

I think we have a winner.

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

I've done flying a few times but once I did time/space manipulation (froze everyone/thing where it was, midair, etc). It was second nature the one time I did it but I haven't been able to replicate that.

If only shared dreaming was real and convenient for everyone, then with powers like licking dogs we could fight the forces of dream evil.

----------


## yellowlight

ROFL, Advantageous Noodle.

Mzzkc, your comment is most appreciated.

----------


## Tweek

controlling my natural environment, not so much other living things.

----------


## caz457

Flying and summoning.  :smiley:

----------


## oniman7

Last night I phased through a wall on my second try. I had never tried it before.

----------


## yellowlight

> Last night I phased through a wall on my second try. I had never tried it before.



Good for you!  :wink2:  I did it on my third try. I don't think that's bad, though.  :boogie:

----------


## oniman7

I didn't *actually* phase through the wall. There was a wall and a window, and I wanted to get to the other side. I figured the window would be easier, since I didn't have to worry about visualizing a scene. I tried to go through the window and bumped into it. Then I focused all my energy and pushed through it. The window kind of warped into a bubble around me, and I was able to slowly push through. When I came out, the window went back into place.

----------


## hisnameistyler

Hey, counts in my book. I bet you'll truly phase through a wall in the next one. Man, that sounds so cool. I can't wait to start getting my lucids again......=D

Oh Yellowlight, I see that you only have two more goals to complete on your chart. Cool! I imagine exploding something will be much easier than freezing time =P

----------


## yellowlight

> Oh Yellowlight, I see that you only have two more goals to complete on your chart. Cool! I imagine exploding something will be much easier than freezing time =P



I tried to freeze time multiple times, but it seems that the time doesn't care about me  ::?:  But I think you made a mistake, because I have three more goals, not two.  :tongue2:

----------


## JamesLD

flying comes pretty easy to me

----------


## Megas01

telekinesis, flying is so easy for me, I do it in dreams even when im not Lucid.

though only way I can fly is do the tripe jump like in mario 64

I can get into a superman suit just my circleing real fast >.> Dont ask where i got the idea. Only works with the superman suit so far though.

But in most times now I can Jump into tvs and pictures most of the time, or pull things out of them. 

sometimes I do it really often even when im not lucid which is werid. I mean all the above. Its liek I am Lucid most of the time but not 100 just kinda of lucid. Does that make sence?

----------


## Nufeather1

So far: 
normal movement (kicking, punching :/) 
Projectiles
keeping the dream clear
summoning objects

----------


## hisnameistyler

> I tried to freeze time multiple times, but it seems that the time doesn't care about me  But I think you made a mistake, because I have three more goals, not two.



Ooops, looked right over that first one hahah =P

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

I tried freezing time on two different occurrences last night.

The first time I was successful, very nicely done. The DC was no match.

The second time, when I opened my eyes (I freeze time Hiro Nakamura style by closing my eyes tightly and concentrating) everything was just really firey and desolate like in the Silent Hill movie. I'm still working the kinks out of this ability. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it makes a nightmare.

The difference is that that the first time I had a target to focus on (though time stopped for everyone else in the dream as well). The second dream featured me all alone, with no target to focus on. This might be why I didn't succeed.

----------


## hisnameistyler

Nice Noodle. I've always wanted to freeze time.

Hey, out of curiosity; have you been active all the time since July 2008? I'm an August 08' member, and I haven't seen you until now. I'm just wonderin'!

----------


## Conkt

I can't fly, yet  :Sad: . I can, however, jump super high, and I love fazing through walls. Especially glass. If I see a glass wall in a dream, I just dive right through it. They used to break and shatter, but now I can do it without even making a scratch  ::D:

----------


## sora12

Flying comes quite naturally to me, but summoning people has to be the easiest things for me to do. Lately, I've been having lots of False awakenings where I'm in my bedroom in my apartment, and I usually just go to the door and think of a reason why X would be behind the door. I've been summoning the same person so much for the same reason that in my last lucid dream, as soon as I realized I was dreaming, the person knocked on my door. However, the down side of having FA almost every night is that it's harder for me to change the scenery while being in such a familiar place.

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

> Nice Noodle. I've always wanted to freeze time.
> 
> Hey, out of curiosity; have you been active all the time since July 2008? I'm an August 08' member, and I haven't seen you until now. I'm just wonderin'!



Yessir! I've been fairly active since joining. Statistically I'd estimate at my lowest point of involvement I was going at maybe one post a month for a few months and for a while I was going several posts daily so....yeah. It all evened out in the end.

And I have to say I've not seen anything from you around the forums either. There are lots of people I see sometimes that have been here a thousand years and have twice as many posts but I've never seen them before.

My latest discovery is that  I have the power to make DC women fall for me simply by saying "Hi."

----------


## Laretta

Flying (normally do them in my NDs but what I really want to achieve, that's transforming)

----------


## Oreo

Time control comes naturally to me. I can freeze time around a specific object, area, or myself. I can also reverse and fast forward.  :tongue2:  I learned it when I was 7 years old by accident. I told the zombie to freeze and he was stuck.  ::D:  It's even starting to appear in my normal dreams.

----------


## Wool

Build houses, views etc. 

But the one building i never get tired of is a big haunted victorian house, with an steampunk airship on the backyard i can fly away on (:

----------


## slurry

I find that in all of my LDs I am able teleport at will (by simply thinking of where I want to go and turning around), summoning things, and slowing down time/returning it to normal speed at will.

I've also been able to (a couple times) ride an invisible bike/horse/skateboard/etc just by acting it out. For example, on riding a horse, I just act like a little kid and "gallop" (you know, that hop-step thing kids do to act out a horse) and it gradually turns into me actually riding a horse, except it never appears and it just invisible I guess.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Lately I've been teleporting everywhere.  I barely ever walk or even fly.  My consciousness just seems to zap around to wherever I want to be.

----------


## Pokerface

running, gliding, flying, hitting things with melee weapons...

----------


## DreamState66

Transformation, sort-of telekinesia explosion pushes/destruction, summoning.

----------


## JussiKala

Telekinesis and time freezing


What I have issues with but would oh  so desire: Transformation, teleportation, scenee creation.

----------


## bihon

Summoning  ::D: 

I got way better after practicing it, now I can conjure up objects I made up, just as long as I know how it functions.  :smiley: 
For flying though, I've failed a couple of times..

----------


## Psylocibin

Flying. Definitely. Tried some summoning which worked too, but flying just happens without any effort. I just say to myself, let's fly, and I fly.  ::D:

----------


## woeisme

Summoning food, and then eating it

----------


## Marm

instantaneous travel from one location to another

----------


## Soulnote

Pulling things out of pockets and telekinesis

ALMOST FORGOT, my best, easiest power is DC control

----------


## Emiko

Flight comes very naturally to me.

----------


## Soulnote

> Flight comes very naturally to me.



I hate you, I don't really hate you, but I still hate you

----------


## Puffin

Flying, invincibility, super strength, summoning people. For all of them I use passive dream control, which makes it much easier than forcing things.

I can't go through solid objects for the life of me, though!  :Sad:  Did it once and succeeded, but next (who knows how many) times I got stuck.

----------


## fautzo

lol I'm surprised at all of the "summoning" and "flying" posts because I am total shit at both of those.

Mine would probably be control over my own body, even though that's not really a power. for the low amount of lds I've had, they have all been fairly long, vivid, and with good control of myself. I think its because I kinda learned to keep my cool after a while.

----------


## Soulnote

> lol I'm surprised at all of the "summoning" and "flying" posts because I am total shit at both of those.
> 
> Mine would probably be control over my own body, even though that's not really a power. for the low amount of lds I've had, they have all been fairly long, vivid, and with good control of myself. I think its because I kinda learned to keep my cool after a while.



I'm exactly the same, and complete control over yourself is very good. If you mean control over yourself like you don't do impulsive things that you wake up and think "why did I do that" then it's good.

----------


## Emiko

> I'm exactly the same, and complete control over yourself is very good. If you mean control over yourself like you don't do impulsive things that you wake up and think "why did I do that" then it's good.



I don't have that kind of self-control in dreams, and I wish I did.

Also, I have yet to achieve reliable summoning, and it took me quite a while to get the hang of intangibility.

----------


## Soulnote

> I don't have that kind of self-control in dreams, and I wish I did.
> 
> Also, I have yet to achieve reliable summoning, and it took me quite a while to get the hang of intangibility.



Well what do you do without your self control?

PS. Please tell me how to fly, Please...PLEASE!!! OVER 100 STILL NO FLIGHT!!!...PLEASE!!!

----------


## DreamState66

> Well what do you do without your self control?
> 
> PS. Please tell me how to fly, Please...PLEASE!!! OVER 100 STILL NO FLIGHT!!!...PLEASE!!!



You could start by thinking that there is no real gravity in lucids, there is no spoon...

----------


## Soulnote

> You could start by thinking that there is no real gravity in lucids, there is no spoon...



I know how dream control works, but it's easier said then done, I have sort of...full consciousness in dreams, I think the exact same in dreams then in real life. I still fully know it's a dream, and that physics don't apply because this is all a projection, but that part of my brain that has the way the world works is also switched on, and it's kinda hard. It was easier to control the dream when I was a muddle headed fool in it...

But, I try my hardest, and I know I will be able to control my dreams again someday  :smiley:

----------


## DreamState66

Yup it can be really damn hard get rid of those attachments but you said earlier that you had good DC control in dreams, you could use it to change the "rules". (post about passive dream control...)

Sry if i seemed cocky on earlier post...

----------


## Soulnote

I think my DC control stems from the fact I can be very manipulative if I want, and you weren't being cocky

----------


## Psylocibin

if you want to fly but can't, maybe create something that can make you fly which seems believable to you. like controlling one of your characters to go get a plane
for you, or a balloon, or a dragon, whatever. balloon's give a nice view in my experience.  :smiley:

----------


## I U

I'm non-violent by nature but in dreams my prowess comes by instinct, I totally own realistically skilled DC's in real-time to the point where I wonder at how it all comes to me because none was practiced. The most memorable was a past life regression to feudal japan were I was a samurai in charge of a prison, a clan had killed all my guards and set their comrades free, I took on the whole army like it was nothing, having enough reflex to knock arrows from the air with the presence of mind to realize they would still be top heavy if I cut them in half instead using the side of my katana. The thing I do most often and probably sounds less beleivable is shared dreaming with girls, we both confirm parts of the dream to one another and it amazes us. I need to go into a trance to get anything done, when I do I have lot's of control, the other night I summoned ORME from the void and tasted it, flying was the first thing I learned followed by directing the scene where everything else came naturally, my favorites are alchemy (changing the properties of matter), time travel, teleportation, psychokenisis, and lately; moving through objects.

----------


## Emiko

> Well what do you do without your self control?



Mostly, I explore the environments I find myself in and experiment with dream abilities. I have enough control over my own actions to do that. Sometimes, though, I do really stupid, impulsive things that I definitely wouldn't do when awake, like throw things at people, and climb over tables and cars just because I can. On all of those occasions, I've asked myself "why did I do that?" upon waking up.





> PS. Please tell me how to fly, Please...PLEASE!!! OVER 100 STILL NO FLIGHT!!!...PLEASE!!!



The second time I ever realized I was dreaming while I was still dreaming (and the first time I ever actually did something about it), the realization came to me mid-flight. This was sheer dumb luck, but I think it's a major part of the reason why flying comes so naturally to me.

Here are some thoughts, insights, and experiences I've had regarding flying in dreams:

When I'm dreaming, I know that the environment I'm in is just an imaginary construct of my mind, and therefore, not even the gravity is real. I know that I can simply choose to ignore it and not be affected by it when I want to.

I fly superhero-style: no wings, just willpower. I always take off from a standing start by kicking off the ground with my right ankle (because I'm right-handed). It feels a lot like using your foot to push off from the wall in a swimming pool. I do this while thinking about initiating the act of flying. This mental process is nonverbal; it's a transition from one state of physical balance (standing) to another state of physical balance (flying). It's very similar to the mental process involved in starting my bicycle moving with that first push on the pedals. In that transition, you go from one state of physical balance (standing still, usually with one foot on the ground) to another (moving forward, kept upright by forward momentum).

Recently, I learned a way to hold my arms that helps me fly better and faster. I hold my arms out in front of me, elbows bent, fists out, right fist in front of my left one. I can fly faster by pushing my right fist further away from me and pulling my left one in closer to my chest, as if I were pulling a rope taut. I can control the speed and direction of my flying by moving my fists back and forth relative to each other.

If you want to know more, see my dream journal entries tagged with "flight."

----------


## Emiko

> if you want to fly but can't, maybe create something that can make you fly which seems believable to you. like controlling one of your characters to go get a plane for you, or a balloon, or a dragon, whatever. balloon's give a nice view in my experience.



This is a good idea, too. I've flown by holding on to a bunch of balloons in one dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Soulnote

Wow, thanks for being bothered to give such a long answer...

EDIT, I got post sniped by the person I was thanking...

----------


## Reclypso

I seem to teleport a lot  :tongue2:

----------


## Emiko

> Wow, thanks for being bothered to give such a long answer...



You're welcome!





> EDIT, I got post sniped by the person I was thanking...



LOL! I didn't do that on purpose.

----------


## Soulnote

Yay, you're nice  :tongue2:

----------


## I U

last night I had the first dream where the dc had powers like me, I was escaping from this facility were they kept non-lucid dreamers by forcing them into a dream within a dream. I went to fly away and the guards followed me.

----------


## WDr

For me it's all kind of "magic stuff", like shooting beams out of my palms. Especially freezing and water magic. When it comes to summoning DCs, it sometimes works perfect, sometimes not at all. Flying has always been easy.  :SleepMeditate2:   :Cheeky:

----------


## 1878

Sleeping

----------


## Xeyj

Flight, Telekinesis and Pyrokinesis. (Ironic because I'm pyrophobic)

----------


## Rory

Flying. I can fly any style absolutely no problem.

And telekenisis.

I just can't summon or any of that. Sigh.

----------


## Linnypig

I can easily bring anyone I want into my dream. But, I am yet to successfully bring an object into my dream, even something as simple as a ball.

----------


## Stefangan

I saw many people saying "lame, un-cool, etc. " after they said their power so... what I am telling you is that you should be, first of all, glad that you can LUCID DREAM(Sorry for caps), then, be happy that you can do a special Dream Thingie, everyone has one, you just have to wait to discover it, but remember, each of them is useful in their own way but every each one of them are AMAZING.

----------


## thomulf

Fireballs. definitely fireballs. Those irritating blue things appear whenever I try to fly. I an't throw thm either, they just dissapear -_-.

----------

